# Good obedience training classes in Minneapolis/St Paul?



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I've combed through the topics here a bit but haven't found a lot!

I'll be looking for a good place to take socialization and obedience classes with my puppy when she comes. Ideally I would start her in a puppy class at maybe 9 weeks or so, and continue on from there with obedience.

I'd like to get her to CGC and potentially go the therapy dog route, but given that she doesn't exist yet (so obviously I don't know her), that is a decision point far off in the future. Right now I'd just like to make sure we find a good course to prepare for that in case, and I'm hoping to observe some classes before the puppy comes.

The Animal Inn comes highly recommended by my breeder and after looking at the website, I can see why! But Lake Elmo is a haul for me from Minneapolis proper, especially during rush hour, and I am exploring other options. I don't see anything I like better so far and may well end up rearranging things to get her to classes out there.

Would anyone else be willing to recommend resources? I am Googling and reading websites but there are a ton out there, and most don't grab me. Thanks!


----------



## AmyOle (Jul 17, 2013)

We go to the Animal Inn for obedience and puppy agility. They're great. The German Shepherd Club of MSP also meets there and holds GSD specific classes on Fridays. Otherwise, if you're in the South Metro, I'd highly recommend Marilyn Tokach of Pure Spirit-- we've used her for one-on-one training, but I know she holds classes as well. Just google her! She's a pro, and a GSD owner herself.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I "know" (as in online and talked on phone) with one of the trainers here:
The Canine Coach! Voted Twin Cities #1 Dog Trainer: behavior training, group classes, in-home training, boot camp in Minneapolis, St. Paul, St. Louis Park, Maple Grove, West St. Paul


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AmyOle said:


> We go to the Animal Inn for obedience and puppy agility. They're great. The German Shepherd Club of MSP also meets there and holds GSD specific classes on Fridays. Otherwise, if you're in the South Metro, I'd highly recommend Marilyn Tokach of Pure Spirit-- we've used her for one-on-one training, but I know she holds classes as well. Just google her! She's a pro, and a GSD owner herself.


My breeder recommends a class over one on one, so I think I'll stick with that.

She said if Lake Elmo wasn't such a trek from where she is, she'd be there every Friday. As it is, I probably will try to shift my work hours on Fridays to try to make it. I spent some time looking online and just do not like the structure and class progressions anywhere else as well as I like the look of Animal Inn.

I didn't see the GSD specific classes listed on their site...so your post answers that question for me! I'll have to get in touch with them and ask some questions.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gagsd said:


> I "know" (as in online and talked on phone) with one of the trainers here:
> The Canine Coach! Voted Twin Cities #1 Dog Trainer: behavior training, group classes, in-home training, boot camp in Minneapolis, St. Paul, St. Louis Park, Maple Grove, West St. Paul


I looked at this one. The locations are more convenient. It was also one of the places I found that doesn't have this gap between 4 and 6 months.

The website didn't grab me but I did bookmark it for at least going to a class and seeing what I thought, given that I wouldn't have to sit through a hiatus between 4 and 6 months. So many places had that, and that seemed...well, a bit stupid to me.

Edited to add: Did you like the trainer you talked to? If so, and if you wouldn't mind PMing me, I would maybe look at going to observe one of their classes.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you do, talk to Cele. She may only do bootcamp dogs, not sure. But she has lots of experience with Shepherds and Mals.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gagsd said:


> If you do, talk to Cele. She may only do bootcamp dogs, not sure. But she has lots of experience with Shepherds and Mals.


A quick perusal of the site lists her as only doing boot camp. Bummer!

Particularly because we don't have friends with dogs, and dog parks do NOT seem to be recommended by anyone I've talked to who knows anything about Shepherds, I'm pretty set on doing a class to garner the socialization with other dogs that we wouldn't otherwise get.


----------



## AmyOle (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out the GSDCMSP page . They have class info and may have other links of interest for you as well.

The STAR puppy class they offer would be well worth a drive, IMO. If for no other reason than to witness the cuteness of a bunch of GSD pups playing with each other during the socialization time. The instructor, Lisa Marie, is fabulous!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AmyOle said:


> Check out the GSDCMSP page . They have class info and may have other links of interest for you as well.


That was my first stop, actually before picking my breeder.

The obedience classes they list are with Animal Inn. The location is the stickler, because I'd be driving 25 miles through the metro on a Friday after work, but for what I'm hoping to do with her, it seems like my best bet.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

For some reason the app is not letting me edit. 

Lisa Marie? Got it. I will have to call out there and ask about sitting in on a class. I'd like to visit a few before making a decision...but I probably will end up making the trip.


----------



## ColleenB (Oct 21, 2013)

We also go to Animal Inn. 

I trained with one of my pugs for years there with agility and obedience and now train our GSD there. Actually I was just there a couple hours ago.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

ColleenB said:


> We also go to Animal Inn.
> 
> I trained with one of my pugs for years there with agility and obedience and now train our GSD there. Actually I was just there a couple hours ago.


I'm guessing I'm going to end up going out there.

I'm going to check out the Bloomington Obedience Training Club, which also has no gap between 16 and 24 weeks, but I'm guessing unless I really can't make it work, I'll be spending my Friday nights in Lake Elmo!

On the upside, the GSD community here seems to be very small and really nice, so I know I'd get to meet some good people!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I've trained with the owner of the Canine Coach (not as a client though) and have met a couple of their trainers outside of their "work". I'd say have no problems recomending them


----------



## AmyOle (Jul 17, 2013)

This Friday night is the club's potluck and 'flea market'- people are bringing used dog stuff to sell (maybe you could score some good puppy gear) and Lisa Marie is teaching a puppy class at 7pm. You should totally come and check it out. If you so, make sure to find me! Just ask around for kolachi's mom-- we're still pretty new, but well be in the class, so we'll be around!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

and my post should say that I have no problem recommending them to anyone. My brain and fingers aren't always connected and sometimes words end up on the screen I never intended to type out  and it makes it a bit confusing.

So I just wanted to clarify that I would recommend them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AmyOle said:


> This Friday night is the club's potluck and 'flea market'- people are bringing used dog stuff to sell (maybe you could score some good puppy gear) and Lisa Marie is teaching a puppy class at 7pm. You should totally come and check it out. If you so, make sure to find me! Just ask around for kolachi's mom-- we're still pretty new, but well be in the class, so we'll be around!


I'll have to see if I can make that work! My husband has some performances this weekend and I need to check on when he needs the car.

If not this weekend I'll head out another weekend. I probably SHOULDN'T try to score stuff! I've already bought a collar and two leashes, which is slightly ridiculous at this stage!


----------



## williamlillis (Jan 7, 2014)

*Good obedience training classes to your Pets*

Well, these classes are helpful for your pets to give better training but the most important part of the training starts from your house. First, you have to be a good trainer for him/her so you can buy pet products from the market and give good training to your pet yourself also.


----------

